# Aufgabe an Interessierte ....



## fontana (11. Apr 2004)

... ich brauche Hilfe bei folgendem Programm:  :###

----------------------------------------------------------

1. Schreiben Sie ein Programm, in dem eine Klasse für IP-Pakete (=Nachrichten im Internet) definiert und benutzt wird. Objekte der Klasse sollen folgende Eigenschaften haben:

- ATTRIBUTE:
  -> Internet-Adresse des Empfängers: 4 ganze Zahlen (öffentliche Attribute)
  -> Texteintrag des Pakets (=Nutzdaten): String (nichtöffentliches Attribut)

- METHODEN:
  -> Setzen des Texts: Parameter ist der neue Texteintrag des Pakets. Kein Rückgabewert.
  -> Auslesen des Texts: Kein PArameter. Rückgabewert ist der Texteintrag des PAkets.
  -> Feststellen der "Klasse" der Empfängeradresse: Kein Parameter. Rückgabewert ist ein Buchstabe, der die Klasse der Adresse angibt (A für a1<128, B für 128<=a1<192, C für 192<=a1<224, D für 192<=a1<240 und E sonst, WOBEI a1 die erste Zahl der Adresse ist).

- KONSTRUKTOR: Parameter für Empfängeradresse und Text.


DAS HAUPTPROGRAMM soll folgendes tun:

- Erzeugung eine Paketobjektes. Dabei sollen Empfängeradresse und Text über die Tastatur eingelesen und dann an den Konstruktor übergeben werden.
- Auslesen der Empfängeradresse und des Textes aus dem Objekt und Ausgabe auf dem Bildschir.
- Einlesen eines neuen Texts von der Tastatur, Einsetzen in das Paket und erneute Bilschirmausgabe des Texts (wieder unter Zugriff auf das Objekt).

Beachten Sie, dass alle Ein- und Ausgaben im Hauptprogramm, also nicht durch das Objekt selbst vorgenommen werden sollen!

-------------------------------------------------------

Wie sieht so ein Programm aus?   ???:L 

Hoffe auf Eure H.I.L.F.E.


----------



## Beni (11. Apr 2004)

*Doppelposting*

Du hast bereits im Anfängerforum was geschrieben, dort wirst du (vielleicht   ) eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Apr 2004)

Nun, ich denke, wenn, dann wird er hier eine Antwort bekommen, siehe auch spidermobiles Antwort im Anfängerforum.

Für solche Sachen ist dieser Forumsteil ja eigentlich da.


----------



## tomkruse (12. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Und Du meinst tastsächlich, daß jetzt irgendwer Deine Schul- oder Uniarbeit, die Du eigentlich selber mchen solltest für Dich erledigt? Wird wohl so nicht laufen  :wink: 

Cu - Tom.


----------

